# Meerforellenrute für weite Würfe



## punkarpfen (19. März 2019)

Hi,
ich suche zur Ergänzung meiner relativ weichen Meerforellenrute eine Weitwurfmaschine, mit der man auch mal ein paar Meter weiter rauskommt. Da ich nicht regelmäßig ans Meer komme, muss es keine Rute über 200 Euro sein.


----------



## tomxxxtom (19. März 2019)

Dam Steelpower Black Spin 3,30 M  8-24 g. oder 24 – 42 g.


----------



## punkarpfen (20. März 2019)

Hi, die habe ich ich bereits in der 2,70m Variante mit 8-24g WG. Allerdings bin ich damit nicht unzufrieden.


----------



## tomxxxtom (20. März 2019)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, die habe ich ich bereits in der 2,70m Variante mit 8-24g WG. Allerdings bin ich damit nicht unzufrieden.



Du hast eine Rute, und ich hab eine Wurfmaschine vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Stulle (23. März 2019)

Ich hab dafür die Regiment 2 Sea Trout Series mit 13-33g von Penn


----------



## Arne0109 (24. März 2019)

Moinsen,
evtl ist die Gunki Chooten in 2,70Mtr und bis 50Gramm Wurfgewicht was für dich
Beste Grüße


----------



## punkarpfen (24. März 2019)

Hi, im Moment finde ich die Shimano Technium Seatrout nicht uninteressant.


----------



## pikehunter0567 (30. März 2019)

Moin ich bin mit der Berkley pulse xcd 3 m  sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Waveman (2. April 2019)

Shimano Speedmaster 300 MH (14 - 40gr)... Für mich die perfekte Wurfmaschine für die Küste.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (2. April 2019)

Eine andere günstigere Variante wäre noch eventuell etwas mehr Geld für die Schnur auszugeben. 
Seit dem ich die Sunline cast away nutze, bremse ich irgendwann mit der Hand den Wurf ab, damit ich nicht in Dänemark lande 
Etwas übertrieben, aber bringt auf jeden Fall ein paar Meter mehr als Standardschnur


----------



## punkarpfen (2. April 2019)

Hi,
ich fische die Stroft R3 auf einer Twin Power SW A 4000. Ich bin über Ostern an der Küste und werde die dortigen Angelgeschäfte aufsuchen. Hier in der Gegend ist die Auswahl an Meerforellenruten extrem begrenzt.


----------



## Double2004 (2. April 2019)

Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Seit dem ich die Sunline cast away nutze, bremse ich irgendwann mit der Hand den Wurf ab, damit ich nicht in Dänemark lande



Lass ihn ruhig bis nach Dänemark fliegen.....erhöht die Fangchancen!


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. Oktober 2020)

Hi @martoz ,  which rod do you use and how far out do you think you can get?


----------



## Tobias85 (4. Oktober 2020)

ich denke der gute hat sich hier nur angemeldet, um Werbung für seinen Shop zu machen. Solche Beiträge gabs in letzter Zeit doch öfters, wo alte Themen in Englisch oder gebrochenem Deutsch wiederbelebt und irgendwelche Links zu irgendwelchen Shops geposted wurden und dann hörte man nie wieder etwas. Im Schlauchboot-Thread war das neulich auch so.


----------

